# Events!



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal and I should be finishing off her JH title this weekend. The hosting club warned us to bring hip waders because the fields and even the parking lot are flooded! We'll be starting on Senior next month. If we find some tests to go to I think we're going to give upland tests a try too.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Best of luck to you and Teal! Hope you'll post photos when the weekend's over  

I'm still trying to figure out how far I want to travel for Ellie's junior tests. The best ones close to me are only having one day of junior. I kind of hate to spend the time and hotel money for one run, would rather knock it out, but don't want to spread it out into hot weather either. Guess I need to get on it.....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Best of luck to you and Teal! Hope you'll post photos when the weekend's over
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how far I want to travel for Ellie's junior tests. The best ones close to me are only having one day of junior. I kind of hate to spend the time and hotel money for one run, would rather knock it out, but don't want to spread it out into hot weather either. Guess I need to get on it.....


We have a double JH, SH on Long Island. Visit Long Island's wineries while you are up here.:grin2:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maisey is entered in a double senior next month. I will finish her senior (she's going to need 5 without a JH title) when she gets back from Louisiana in May. If all goes well she will be running Master in June.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Maisey is entered in a double senior next month. I will finish her senior (she's going to need 5 without a JH title) when she gets back from Louisiana in May. If all goes well she will be running Master in June.


Is that the White City double header? If so, we'll be running with you


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Good luck to everyone!

We will be focusing on training for the spring and summer - working towards our WCX and SH, and running tests, I am HOPING, by late summer or fall. Our WCX has a blind, and blinds are going to be our big focus for the next few months. We have not done any blind work on water. Hoping to get back in water by May.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

ArchersMom said:


> Is that the White City double header? If so, we'll be running with you


No, it is Lake Charles in LA.  So I won't be running her. Good luck next month!! 

PS If you will be running senior at the Memorial Day double header at Sauvie, I'll see you there


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Things are still cold here. It will still be a while before the test and trial season gets rolling.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Alaska has such a short season! We are going to have a late spring with very cold water and ice still on the ponds in early May. Which means no early season water work in Alaska.

In mid-May we have a double header NAHRA I'll run my dogs in.
Then in June I have 2 derbies, July 2 derbies, and August 2 derbies.
I'll run a couple of spaniel hunt test weekends with Lucy to finish her SHU in July and August.
I'll be judging one junior test in July.
We'll have our club WC/X in July.
Plan to run Riot in senior tests when I have time (we only have 3 double header weekends). If he's ready we'll move up to master.
And if I am really daring, I'll enter Riot in a Q or 2.
All of the above depends on money and time off of work.

Then in September I'd like to go to GRCA national and run Riot there. How he does this summer will decide what we enter at national.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Ice breaker trial at WRC. Hunt test on the Island, maybe. Judging assignment this Spring.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

gdgli,
What are you judging? And what's an Ice breaker trial?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> gdgli,
> What are you judging? And what's an Ice breaker trial?


Judging a JH. 
The icebreaker trial is a club picnic trial, the first one after Winter.


----------

